# saw rainbow fish spawning.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

The air pressure dropped suddenly the other day and my rainbow fish were laying along side each other quivering. Their colors were magnificent and I saw a spray of eggs go through the water.
I presume I have 2 males and 1 female and that the female was the one in between the 2 males although I could be wrong.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

AWESOME!

It's nice to hear such good news. What species are they?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds more like dominance behavior to me. But rainbows are easy to spawn. Raising the fry on the other hand is not the easiest thing. If you want to raise them you need multiple live foods. Vinegar eels,BBS, micro worms, grindal worms is how I use to do it.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

dwarf austrailians.most similar to the darwin rainbow.
The dominant one behaves quite differenly than that behaviour actually.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

thats really cool just 2 days ago i saw about 4 little baby fish


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats so cool! good luck raising them


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no matter how many times you see your fish spawn ; it is always a thrill..


----------

